# Tea Tree Oil & Glycolic Acid



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

i did a search on this and found a lot of great info but ... when i went to my drugstore i couldn't find any ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

.. .so i was wondering ... what are some good products/brands for these ? and where can i buy them ?

.. i had a bad crave for chocolate .... and caved in ... now .... i'm breaking out ..... eek!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

i have bought tea tree oil at walgreens, I couldn't find it on my own though, had to ask for help.


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

o thx.... maybe i'll try walgreens again


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

Chocolate breaks me out, too. I get my tea tree oil at the health food store and I use the brand Desert Esscence. They also make a lavender/tea tree oil combo which I love. As far as the glycolic acid, I get mine from a local spa and it's Rhonda Allison brand and i've also ordered online from skin rx.


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

hmm .. i didn't even consider the health food store! ...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

You want to make sure you get a good quality, pure oil and I think the health food store's your best bet.


----------



## Saja (Mar 30, 2006)

I have holista tea tree oil, 100% pure...i got it at the drugstore


----------



## jen19 (Mar 30, 2006)

i get tea tree oil at a health food store. Are you looking for a glycolic acid product or just glycolic acid? Alpha Hydrox (drugstores) has some great 10% aha lotions that really work.


----------



## redspiralz (Mar 30, 2006)

Theres a wonderful website called cbsexquisite.com that offers glycolic acid gels for your own persoal use. It comes in different % with and offer a range of glycolic products. I have their 10% glycolic peel which is pretty good. 

Also don't use these items together. Glycolic peels should not be done more than every two weeks or you begin to get sensitive skin and could wind up doing more harm than good. and tea tree oil you can use everyday but not on the days that you dothe peel, you don't want to overdo it.


----------



## smilingface (Mar 31, 2006)

I second the rec for Desert Essence tea tree oil. I get mine at Whole Foods. As for glycolic acid products, I get mine from the site paulaschoice.com.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the site! I'm very new to peels and just started them the other week. From all I've read, they usually say to do one a week for 5-6 weeks and then slack off to every two weeks or longer. I'm guessing the every-week for 5-6 weeks is sort of a jump-start thing to gett your face cleaned out and resurfaced to the extent possible? Also, what's the problem with using Tea Tree oil on a day you do a peel?


----------

